# Hello from Birmingham, UK!



## PinkMelodyO (Jan 24, 2009)

Hellooo everyone, i'm Sinead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love all things girly! I love make-up, trying new things etc! All my money goes on make-up, so yeh this site will make me spend even more, but oh well, it's worth it lol.


----------



## nunu (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello from another brummie lass!


----------



## lara (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Janice (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## PinkMelodyO (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ohhh Birmingham's not too far from me
im in stoke on trent


----------



## PinkMelodyO (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wizzer3245* 

 
_Ohhh Birmingham's not too far from me
im in stoke on trent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 


No not far at all


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope you're enjoying anyways


----------

